# Sweet Fleur!



## Liz2838 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi SM,

I wanted to share a Petfinder post I came across for Fleur. She’s a mill rescue and as much as she touched my heart (and as much as I wanted to ask the rescue about her) I think that I have a one dog household with my sweet Massimo. However, I wanted to share Fleur’s info in case she’s a good fit for your family. I so hope she goes to a wonderful home. 









Adopt Fleur on Petfinder


Fleur is an adoptable Dog - Maltese searching for a forever family near Miamisburg, OH. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable! I hope someone from SM jumps on this wonderful opportunity!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Liz2838 said:


> Hi SM,
> 
> I wanted to share a Petfinder post I came across for Fleur. She’s a mill rescue and as much as she touched my heart (and as much as I wanted to ask the rescue about her) I think that I have a one dog household with my sweet Massimo. However, I wanted to share Fleur’s info in case she’s a good fit for your family. I so hope she goes to a wonderful home.
> 
> ...



I just saw on Petfinder that she has been adopted! Yay!!


----------

